# Help! Discontinued Barn Roof Skylights



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I had an auto detail shop that I replaced the light panels on.I searched everywhere for those panels.They were weathered really bad and were leaking on the customers clients automobiles.

I finally found them at a farm and supply store.No one in my area in the metal roofing supply new where to find them.I drove right across the street from my metal roofing supplier and found them.


----------

